# Landing in Calgary in March 2015: Job Market for drilling engineer



## engie (Jan 18, 2015)

Hello,

I have recieved my PR and planning to land in March 2015. I am a drilling engineer and due to the oil prices going down a little concerned about the job market in Calgary. Anyone could tell me about the job market in oil and gas industry?

engie


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

There have been announcements already of large scale layoffs, so be aware. Probably not a good time to immigrate to Canada to work in the oil game.


----------



## engie (Jan 18, 2015)

Auld Yin said:


> There have been announcements already of large scale layoffs, so be aware. Probably not a good time to immigrate to Canada to work in the oil game.


Thanks for the reply Auld Yin.

This is what i am thinking. But is it worth waiting for the oil price to get better? 

engie


----------

